# 15 year wedding aniversary tomorrow



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

it is my 15th wedding anniversary tomorrow, and i am dreading going through tomorrow, due to circumstances at weekend (see previous post) i am feeling really low and vunerable , very tearful. I really do not want tomorrow to come as i do not want to deal with remembering how happy i was 15 years ago, marrying the man of my dreams, my soulmate and best friend. I miss him so much but i can't stand him (how does that make sense) i am so messed up at this moment in time and until the weekend was doing so well. When will the anger and hurt stop?
i am tired of being strong. How can i get through tomorrow


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

The anger and hurt will stop when you are tired of it. The only one placing it upon you is you. When you are tired of putting so much energy in countering the negative feelings about your relationship, you will start applying that energy towards something much more positive, your future. 

Tomorrow is always the future, not the past. You obviously had some good times that you will cherish. Hold on to those memories. Discard the negative ones, they are poisoning your spirit.

For tomorrow, take time to thank God (what ever deity you call your god) for the good times you've had. Thank God for the lessons you've learned from the bad times. 

If you dread tomorrow, it's because you are telling yourself you will. Replace those thoughts with very focused thoughts in your mind by repeating (in your mind) "I will have a great day tomorrow". Repeat it for at least 5 minutes. Push every other thought out of your head, and repeat it over again and again. Do this again 5 minutes before you go to sleep tonight. By doing so, you will be granting your own wish of having a great day tomorrow. It will happen if you believe in what you are telling yourself.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

May you get/or not something from the Quote...


*Be careful with hatred. . . . Hatred is a passion requiring one hundred times the energy of love. Keep it for a cause, not an individual. Keep it for intolerance, injustice, stupidity.

For Hatred is the Strength of The Sensitive. Its Power and its Greatness depend on the Selflessness of Its Use. *


----------



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

i am doing really well today, got up feeling pretty upbeat, had a productive morning doing some DIY, went out with my parents to look at some camping equipment, and just had a very nice lunch, i intend to enjoy the rest of my day off by putting up my feet and reading my kindle for awhile before i have to start cooking and running around after my kids whenn they get home from school. All in all better than i felt it would be and i have not cried once:smthumbup:


----------

